# Aquaclear HOB with heater



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I have two ten gallon tanks with submersible heaters in the tanks.

I have heard people on this forum talk about hiding a heater in a Aquaclear HOB filter.

My question is which Aquaclear HOB filter should I get and which heater will fit in it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I do this on my 5.5 gallon. I have a 50W Hydor heater in an Aquaclear 70 on the back of the tank. However, I don't use the AC 70for filtration. Rather, I have a Fluval 105 canister filter, with the intake in the tank and the outflow running into the AC 70. The water then overflows into the tank at a much gentler rate than directly from the canister outflow.

I did this because obviously using an AC 70 is far too strong for such a small tank, but I wanted something big enough to comfortably house a heater with room to spare. You could probably get away with putting a small heater in a smaller Aquaclear (like a 30 or 50). You might have to downgrade the impeller though to cut flow.


----------

